# Clomid dose for PCT after Super DMZ?



## rjackson89 (Jan 16, 2011)

I was wondering what I should dose clomid at after running super dmz for 20mg for the 4 weeks.  Any help would be great..thanks!

100/50/50/25?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 16, 2011)

That scheme will work fine


----------



## mich29 (Jan 16, 2011)

rjackson89 said:


> I was wondering what I should dose clomid at after running super dmz for 20mg for the 4 weeks. Any help would be great..thanks!
> 
> 100/50/50/25?


 
this looks good to me.I'm assuming your running supports and etc though correct?


----------



## rjackson89 (Feb 1, 2011)

Is Clomex Clomid?





Clomex:

Manufacturer: Opiox Pharma
Substance: Clomiphene Citrate
Pack: 25 tabs (50 mg/tab)
OR 



Clomy

Manufacturer: Gen-Shi Laboratories
Substance: Clomiphene Citrate
Pack: 30 tabs (50 mg/tab)
the substance is the same as Clomid so I'm assuming it's the same stuff? Just want to verify before I place my order. WHICH should I order...thanks!


----------



## rjackson89 (Feb 1, 2011)

mich29 said:


> this looks good to me.I'm assuming your running supports and etc though correct?


 

Yes...I will be following this scheme:

*FIRST 4 WEEKS:* 
Super-DMZ Rx Rx - 2 caps daily (1 cap AM / 1 cap PM)
Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 2 caps daily with food
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2-4 caps daily

---------------------------------- 

*LAST 4 WEEKS:* 
Clomid
E-Control Rx - 2 caps daily (1 cap AM / 1 cap PM)
Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 2 caps daily with food
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2-4 caps daily


I am also running a multi, fish oils, joint support etc.


----------



## rjackson89 (Feb 1, 2011)

Well I ending up ordering liquid clomid... 60ml at 50mg/ml...thats enough for me to run clomid at 100mg/50/50/25.


----------



## TwisT (Feb 1, 2011)

50/50/25/25 will be fine, no need to overkill.

-T


----------



## rjackson89 (Feb 1, 2011)

TwisT said:


> 50/50/25/25 will be fine, no need to overkill.
> 
> -T


 
okay. thanks.

There would be no harm done running the clomid with E-Control Rx , Anabolic-Matrix Rx & Advanced Cycle Support for PCT?


----------



## rjackson89 (Mar 3, 2011)

rjackson89 said:


> okay. thanks.
> 
> There would be no harm done running the clomid with E-Control Rx , Anabolic-Matrix Rx & Advanced Cycle Support for PCT?


 
Can anyone answer this for me? I'm about to start my PCT..Should I run the clomid at 50/50/25/25 while running the e-control rx, or just run the clomid alone? Thanks!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 3, 2011)

rjackson89 said:


> Can anyone answer this for me? I'm about to start my PCT..Should I run the clomid at 50/50/25/25 while running the e-control rx, or just run the clomid alone? Thanks!


 Sometimes E2 will get a bit high from Clomid so the e-control is fine with it.


----------



## rjackson89 (Mar 3, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Sometimes E2 will get a bit high from Clomid so the e-control is fine with it.


 
okay thanks man!


----------



## djm6464 (Mar 3, 2011)

TwisT said:


> 50/50/25/25 will be fine, no need to overkill.
> 
> -T



agreed, iv seen guys use it at 25mg alongside something natty like sustain alpha, and they were fine....wasnt a tren cycle, but none the less

some people over do the serm dose and then they complain about clomid sides


----------



## rjackson89 (Mar 4, 2011)

Woke up this morning and both my nipples were alittle puffy (no lumps & they didn't really seem itchy..felt a little wierd however since they were puffy. They are not painful to touch either)..took clomid and econtrol..Got home from work 9 hours later and they seemed fine..I hit the gym and just got home and now they're alittle puffy again...any reason for them to be puffy because i stopped taking the dmz (which was ran at 20/20/20/30) or could the clomid be causing this? Should I stop taking either clomid or the econtrol OR keep running them both with some Nolva? 

I'm probably gonna order up some Nolva just to be safe. What about running some letro? I've ran hdrol, mdrol & epi in the past and have had no signs of gyno before...maybe I'm just being paranoid? I've read that it is normal for them to be puffy/irritated whenever there is hormone fluctuation in your body. Just watch out for lumps and pain....Hmm...Any input would be great thanks.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 4, 2011)

Use the econtrol with the clomid it should take away the sensitivity.  Next time you get some aromasin to have on hand .  Nolva works good for preventing gyno but it is a serm like clomid and doesn't control E2.  Nolva acts as a estrogen in the body in certain areas.  Taking the clomid should also prevent gyno and the e control should help with the E2 like heavy said.


----------



## rjackson89 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the reply tgb.

Finishing my first week of pct soon and still taking the liquid clomid and econtrol.  My nipples are still puffy at times.  I have a weird burning sensation/tingly  kinda feeling with my left nipple and my right feels normal but both are puffy. They still  dont hurt to touch and no lumps. If this normal?  Im hoping they'll go back to normal at the 4th week of pct


----------



## HATEFULone (Mar 6, 2011)

I would get some torem instead of the nolva, you could probably run it at 60mg then 30mg for a few weeks and see how that goes along side the clomid.  I've noticed some puffyness in pct, but honestly its only because you are worrying about it and focusing on it.  Run your pct as planned, then just monitor it afterwards and if it flares up take care of it.


----------



## rjackson89 (Mar 6, 2011)

HATEFULone said:


> I would get some torem instead of the nolva, you could probably run it at 60mg then 30mg for a few weeks and see how that goes along side the clomid. I've noticed some puffyness in pct, but honestly its only because you are worrying about it and focusing on it. Run your pct as planned, then just monitor it afterwards and if it flares up take care of it.


 
thanks for the reply.  I'll look into getting some torem.


----------



## rjackson89 (Mar 6, 2011)

Just ordered some torem..hopefully will be here in a couple days..better to play it safe than sorry.


----------



## Kirk B (Mar 6, 2011)

so are those pro hormones are as good as juice ?  with needing pct and all?


----------



## SFW (Mar 6, 2011)

Metha drol is just tribulus and dhea. you dont need a PCT for that.











im joking


----------



## rjackson89 (Mar 8, 2011)

Just an update..On my 2nd week of the clomid at 50mg still and econtrol...I no longer have that tingly/burning feeling in my left nipple (sensitivity went down).  Both my nipples are still alittle puffy. Looks as tho it's starting to get better slowly.  Torem is still on it's way.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 8, 2011)

rjackson89 said:


> Just an update..On my 2nd week of the clomid at 50mg still and econtrol...I no longer have that tingly/burning feeling in my left nipple (sensitivity went down).  Both my nipples are still alittle puffy. Looks as tho it's starting to get better slowly.  Torem is still on it's way.



Run the Clomid and if you want to throw in the Torem once it gets there do so but it may not be necessary.  Surprised to hear that SuperDMZ gave you nipple sensitivity, I just finished mine and no nipple issues/gyno at all but I am also running Epi on a bridge cycle so that could explain it!


----------



## rjackson89 (Mar 10, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Run the Clomid and if you want to throw in the Torem once it gets there do so but it may not be necessary. Surprised to hear that SuperDMZ gave you nipple sensitivity, I just finished mine and no nipple issues/gyno at all but I am also running Epi on a bridge cycle so that could explain it!


 
Will do.  & I was really surprised this had happened to.  The torem had came in today and I just took my first dose of it. 60mg.  It has a mint flavor to it, taste way better than the clomid. haha


----------



## rjackson89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Just another update..almost done my third week on PCT. Strength is still up. Currently taking 25mg of clomid in the AM along with the 60mg of Torem & 1 e-control then another e-control at night.

The swolleness/puffyness of my nippes definetly has gone down a lot and that tingly feeling is gone. They are still alittle bit puffy but I've only been on the torem for 1 week today.

Should I dose the Torem for another week at 60mg and then drop it down to 30mg or keep it 60mg? One more thing I've noticed is that my libido is pretty low still and my man down there takes forever to get hard now & really only gets like semi-hardish haha. Should I run a test booster? Any help with this would be great..thanks!


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 6, 2011)

TwisT said:


> 50/50/25/25 will be fine, no need to overkill.
> 
> -T




Is that once a day? with or w/o food?


----------



## atlas114 (Apr 11, 2011)

I always use 50mg ED 30days for every cycle and recovered fine.
Never a drop in labido


----------

